# Sunday, 15th February, Peak Cars Tour



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cheshireâ€™s Plain is NO SECRET !!

This is a run through Cheshire and Derbyshire of about 100miles .

We will visit Beeston Castle which stands proud on rocky crags and Â provides breath taking views over the Cheshire Plain. 
A short drive from there will take you to the Cheshire Workshops where you can see candle making and glass blowing at itâ€™s best. 
Last stop will be Hack Green Atomic Bunker near Nantwich which was one of the best kept secrets during the cold war. Â As always, there will be an optional Â Clue Finding Mission.

Start and finish will be at the LEGH ARMS, Adlington, approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523.

As always, included in the entry price of Â£14.95 per person, will be coffee and biscuits at the start, a comprehensive route book, ralley type plates, a super buffet at the finish and prizes for the winners of the clue finding mission.

For an entry form, please send me an e-mail or IM me Â 

And so far we have 4 cars taking part already Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

start and finish times? roughly... trying to decide if a weekend away will work out


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> HACK GREEN ATOMIC BUNKER


Will that be the Bunker which is sign posted "Secret Bunker" from Nantwich.........It makes me chuckle every time i pass it ;D Yes i know the saying....small things small minds!

I'm working unfortunately, but while your in the area what about going via Joderell Bank whilst it's been in the news [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> start and finish times? roughly... trying to decide if a weekend away will work out


Start is 9:30am for coffees and biscuits, first car away at 10am.
Finish will be around 17:00pm.

All those details will be in the reply I'll send out after I received the entry form back 



> Will that be the Bunker which is sign posted "Secret Bunker" from Nantwich
> 
> what about going via Joderell Bank


 Â 
Yes, that's the one :

It will really take far too long to visit Jodrell Bank as well. We do that at another tour I do. 

Shame you are working: we shall think of you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: for anyone who are new to Peak Cars Tours, start is always with coffee and biscuits at 9:30am and finish with a buffet around 5pm Â 

I'll take a break from here for a bit (skiing). Back on the 23rd Jan ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And so far we have 5 cars already [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani welcome back, trust you had a good time ;D We hope to make this as we thoroughly enjoyed our last run in September, great fun, great people and well organised Â 8)

We'll see you next week at the Skipton meet, let you know then Â  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Col


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cool, Colin.

See you and Di a week tomorrow 

ps: thanks, skiing was greaTT ;D
Loads and loads of snow. Visibility bad, so no fear when hurtling down the slopes and jumping : ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done the roads today: some GOOD, FAST TT STRETCHES!!!! ;D ;D
Still room for one or two more cars


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

The Laws will be along. Subject to work commitments but OK at the moment. I will settle up with you on the day if thats OK.

I think Jagman is attending this one as well!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And so will be IrvingTT 

Seems to be another (almost exclusively) TT event with 4 exeptions :


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi, Dani, Steve, Col/Di etc...

Have promised my youngest nipper (Adam 15 !) a trip in the TT, after deceiding against squeezing 3 into the Coupe (curtesy-car) on the Northern-run the other weekend.
Our TTR is back after being restored to its former glory (& the Coupe returned !) so all being well, we will attend this one.
Can we cough-up cash on arrival aswell please ? !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Geoff,
cough you may (Yodah out : ) ... but I hope your cold isn't too bad 
See you on Sunday ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1 TT and 1 Audi 80 down tonight, and both because of deaths in their families :'(

So, we got more spaces: Jonathan ???


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Dani,

How many we looking at now then? A good crowd I hope


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

with the two cars down it's now: 
5 TTs, another Audi and a "foreigner"
plus our A6 and my TT

So that's Â ??? 9 Â ??? cars if my math isn't wrong Â :

Are you going to be there then, ChipiTT Â


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep... hope u haven't "double counted" me ;D


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Can I squeeze in as a possible half? (joining at Beeston Castle) May not be able to attend at all as I'm working nights , so I won't really know untill the day - don't worry if it's too much hassle.

Cheers

H

P.S. Glad skiing trip was good - mine was too even if it meant missing last 2 meets!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Yep... hope u haven't "double counted" me ;D


That would make 4 of you then   



> Can I squeeze in


No problem, Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] You can join us at any time 

Yup, skiing is a great pastime isn't it ;D ;D

If anyone needs to ring my mobile for directions, the number is *07711 609 624*
But no questions about clues will be answerded :


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Dani, Steve, Geoff, Irving et al, we just can't make this one :'( family commitments, have a good run anyway 

Nice new sig pics Steve & Irving ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Danni.
Please can we be excused from this drive.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CAROL :-* :-* :-*
You must be full of pain killers!!! Don't over do it girl.

You and Granddad are excused


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Route notes written, books are almost done 
Just the ralley style plates to do :

What's the weather going to be like on Sunday ???
I hope it's gonna be sunny [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Dani
Sorry cant do this one  it's that four letter word again  work. have a good one , ;D ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and not quite the same in a rover75 :-/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We can do a OLD folk bashem- up TT/ Audi drive 

opps that was last weekend , glad i missed it ;D ;D ;D one TT and a A4 cab


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Dani
> Sorry cant do this one  it's that four letter word again Â  work. have a good one , ;D ;D


Don't you just hate four letter words :



> and not quite the same in a rover75 :-/


As long as you can read route notes  ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How is that, then: it *IS* [smiley=sunny.gif] here ;D ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Dani,

Just wanted to say how much we enjoyed the run, despite the coil pack failure... 

Reckon we could have come 2nd if we'd started at the beginning like everyone else...

Total mileage for weekend - 694 miles in the TT and 15miles on foot in some lovely (but muddy) countryside... both TT and walking boots need a good clean!

Once agan, thanks!

below: some TTs and a nice view from Teggs Nose


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A very good picture, Irving 

Big shame about your coil pack failure  I'm glad you could join us at Beeston Castle  and despite having had to miss out on 8!!! points you drew for an honourable 3rd place!! That's just brilliant, well done ;D ;D

And a big *thank you* to Julian B. for the donation of the wonderful 1st prize of Â£60 worth of car valeting products :-*

The next Peak Cars Run will go into the Pennines (again)


----------

